# Ulu knife and holder



## stephen45710 (Jun 1, 2020)

Just finished making this knife handle and holder as a gift. An ulu is a traditional Alaskan knife but can be used in any kitchen. It’s a woodcraft knife kit with curly maple handle; holder is walnut and capped with ebony. The gift recipient is a chef.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice. Great contrast between the woods and the blade

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 1, 2020)

My son is chef and I’ve made him a few cleavers. This might be another idea for him. I love it! Beautiful handle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks great! My wife recently requested one of these, she says they are used with a shallow bowl, which she also wants me to make, might have to check out that woodcraft kit.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful handle Stephen. I lived in AK for many years. As soon as I saw your first pic many fond memories came rushing in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 1, 2020)

My daughter has one she purchased in AK and she loves it. May have to make one for my wife. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I’ve been enjoying small projects that can complete relatively quickly.


----------

